

Cheddar for Mac Public Beta - dcope
http://blog.cheddarapp.com/post/29495600532/announcing-cheddar-for-mac-public-beta

======
lukifer
Rule #1 of a release announcement: _don't assume we already know what your
product is_. Every time you fail to give a 1-sentence elevator pitch in your
blog post, hundreds of potential customers say "meh" and hit the back button,
taking their thousands of friends, family and colleagues with them.

~~~
harisenbon
I was actually coming to HN to say the exact same thing. I assumed the link to
"Cheddar" in the blog post would give me some information -- also assumed that
the logo would take me a top page that would have information about the
product.

What I have learned: * Cheddar is out for Mac * Cheddar is opensource for iOS
* Sam is the creator of Cheddar * Archiving is not supported

What I have no learned: * What Cheddar is * Why I should care

~~~
joelrunyon
>>What I have not learned: * What Cheddar is * Why I should care

Anyone want to summarize those two points?

~~~
jmathai
Todo list app.

~~~
joelrunyon
It's a little depressing how underwhelming that answer was.

------
amishforkfight
Another blog that talks about an ambiguously-named product and provides no
links to or descriptions of said product. I had no idea what Cheddar was after
a couple minutes of skimming the blog posts.

~~~
dcope
What's wrong with navigating to the product's homepage to learn more?

~~~
ineedtosleep
That's the problem: You have to go to the homepage of the app and there isn't
a link on the official apps blog page.

Here's the process I went through:

* Click HN link

* Okay, so what does this do? _Click on Cheddar for Mac_

* Great, known issues and a download link, but _what_ am I downloading? _click "our blog" to go to blog front page_

* Scroll through the most of the front page. I see open sourcing news, shirts and other stuff, but not what it does.

* Okay, I see a GitHub link. Let's go there.

* Top of the GitHub page has "Cheddar for iOS — Read more" still not helpful enough. Fine, I'll read more.

* Finally at the end of the first line: "a simple & instant task manager."

~~~
dcope
I can see how that can be quite cumbersome. I guess we just navigate websites
in a different manner. Navigating to the homepage via the URL field is always
my first instinct.

Different strokes for different folks.

~~~
tankbot
The whole point is that you shouldn't _have_ to go looking.

If you want me to use your product, you damn well better tell me what it is
first.

------
gfodor
For those wondering, and without comment, this is a release announcement for a
orange to-do app with a unique font.

------
smoody
Does anyone know if the Mac app might be open-sourced in the same way the iOS
app was open-sourced? I'm working on an OS X app that could benefit from both
tight integration with their server-based service and I think I could learn a
lot from their Mac app source code, as this will be my first Mac app.

------
kickingvegas
Ok, I'll just put this out here.

<https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas>

------
alpb
That's only available to Premium users, too bad. App is incomplete (no editing
and archiving) and it wants me to be a premium user. Hah, not in this world.

------
chrismetcalf
@dcope - FYI, its really hard to figure out what you app is based on your
blog. And there's no obvious link back to the site root to get more
information.

~~~
dcope
It's not my product. I merely submitted the blog post here since I know there
are people on HN that use this service.

------
jgoney
Cheddar Mac; I wish I had a bowl right about now.

------
stevencorona
I'm not a Cheddar user, but one thing I love about Sam is that he ships like
crazy.

------
nealyoung
Is it a public beta if you have to pay for access?

------
ApolloRising
A better description of the app: <https://cheddarapp.com/apps>

------
iuguy
I'm not entirely sure what this is, but from what I've seen so far it appears
to be wunderlist in orange.

------
frytaz
You can click on dock icon to bring up Cheddar window before logging in ;)

------
melvinram
What is Cheddar? Todo list app that syncs across iOS, web and Mac app.

------
ideavist
Just listened to your podcast on Founders Talk. Great podcast!

~~~
alpb
Where is that talk?

~~~
nicw
Here you go: <http://5by5.tv/founderstalk/38>

~~~
alpb
Thanks man.

